

GoPro on a lobster - caruana
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lwOmomzLbM&feature=youtu.be

======
tribe
If you are interested in seeing more of fishing from the perspective of a
fish, I highly recommend Leviathan [1]. It provides a very interesting look at
the industry

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leviathan_(2012_film)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leviathan_\(2012_film\))

------
xxxmadraxxx
Yay! Lets strap a camera to an animal while we boil it alive. It's really like
'arse-sum', man!

